# Salmo lures



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Do you guys use Salmo?

I have just discovered this is Polish company and I am proud of it! Looks like they are entering the market like a bull! I see their lures everywhere and often they more expensive then Rapala. My friend pike fisherman in Poland will send me some, they are a way cheaper back home. 

I am not big pike fisherman but I sure will give Salmo a try in Michigan this year.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I have two Salmo Sliders I purchased last Summer clearance priced at about 75% off. They are a glide bait for muskies and they look good in the water. I haven't fished with one for more then about an hour but I intend to give them a try this year.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I took a look at their site and I was imprested. they have some sweet looking lures. I am a Rapala nut but I really like the look of some of their baits.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

- Darn Salmo lures  I bet my brother last year that my new Big Jake would catch a bigger pike than his new Salmo  we bet our lures  he now owns my Big Jake  


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just bought one at Cabela's that was in the bargin cave, but I wont use it until I goto Canada in July. I think it dives 20', plan on using it to troll for pike.


----------



## Peter Piskorski (Jun 24, 2006)

Hy Guys!
My name is Peter Piskorski and I am co-owner of Salmo company Poland and a designer of our lures. I found your forum just by accident and I am very proud to see some positive opinnions here about my children ;o)). 
Thanks for that and if you have any comments or questions please dont hesitate to ask. I will try to answer asap (though we have a lot of work now because EFTTEX and ICAST shows).

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## goin'_fishin' (May 5, 2004)

Hello, Peter!

I have about 25 Salmo lures and love 'em. Keep up the great work!

Scott


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i have used several for ice fishing


----------

